# ENworld very slow...



## Shadowsong666 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi folks,

just a quick question (or information for the staff maybe): 
Any other EU folks here having problems with ENworld? Since 2-3 days ENworld needs about 15-24 seconds to respond to an action (reloading page, editing post etc.) and this really is a very bad performance compared to other boards i visit (yeah, bigger ones too).

Is that a problem with me living in the EU (germany)? Usually i do not have a problem with other sites in the US (IGN, WoTCs homepage) just work totally fine.

Too much traffic on ENworld? Any change coming (its obamamania,right?)? New server farm?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 7, 2009)

It's not just an EU thing. I'm in the US (Texas), and I've been having the same problem, as well as sporadic timing out, for days.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 7, 2009)

Not sure what's causing it - we are gettng slammed by traffic right now, so that could be it.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 8, 2009)

Could it be possible that CM and EN have become to large to share a server?


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 8, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Not sure what's causing it - we are gettng slammed by traffic right now, so that could be it.




The page redirects being turned on is not helping matters. Since their being on is a default status you may also wish to make sure the damn thing isn't sending no-cache headers (a huge no-no on a site this large).

CM and ENWorld being on separate servers would help from at least a redundancy standpoint.

BTW, again, please edit the postbit_legacy template and remove the conditional that provides my "technical administrator" badge.  I don't want anyone getting the idea that this slow down is in any way my responsibility or fault.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 8, 2009)

Mike, if you want to email me and tell me how, I can do that. Otherwise Russ will need to.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 8, 2009)

So is CM coming back any time soon?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 8, 2009)

We've been slashdotted.  4000+ plus online right now.  It will ease off in a day or so.



Michael Morris said:


> BTW, again, please edit the postbit_legacy template and remove the conditional that provides my "technical administrator" badge.  I don't want anyone getting the idea that this slow down is in any way my responsibility or fault.




I've no idea how you did this, Mike, or how to undo it.  If you can PM or email me and let me know, I'll sort that out.



BrooklynKnight said:


> So is CM coming back any time soon?




It was down overnight while I optimized tables.  It has been back since this morning my time.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2009)

Morrus said:


> We've been slashdotted.



Here's a link, BTW.


----------



## Asmo (Apr 8, 2009)

Is the new server up and running, if not ,when will it go online?

Asmo


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 9, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Here's a link, BTW.



Link is borked, as of 12:50 a.m. Pacific time...

What is slashdot anyway?

Lanefan


----------



## (un)reason (Apr 9, 2009)

I take it this is why the number of threads per page has just been cut to 25. It does seem to be helping, but I hope you'll switch back once the spike abates.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 9, 2009)

Lanefan said:


> Link is borked, as of 12:50 a.m. Pacific time...



Works fine for me.


> What is slashdot anyway?



Geeky News Site

_News For Nerds_ as they say it themselves.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 10, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> _News For Nerds_ as they say it themselves.



!news !fornerds itsatrap


----------

